

Startup: File Destructor 2.0 - tx
http://www.xnet.se/fd/

======
pius
LOL, this reminds me of Jiffy Express:
<http://snltranscripts.jt.org/92/92djiffy.phtml>

------
ROFISH
Reminds me of the time I sent a read-only PDF to my professor for a formal
report. (Can't copy or print.) They used some kind of anti plagiarizer. While
I didn't plagiarize, I wanted to see what happened when they tried to grade
it.

~~~
SamsLembas
What happened?

------
redorb
nice ;)

